# Spot Rocker (steel)



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

Just purchased a 2018 steel Spot Rocker. For anyone looking for a sweet comfortable/supple hardtail, I highly recommend it. I am selling my 2021 carbon Spot Rocker....it's super fun, light, and zippy, but I miss the steel is real ride.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Looks real sweet! Does the steel & the carbon have the same geo & clearance? I'm really interested in getting a steel model. Do you know the weight of it(the steel)?


----------



## Az_DesertRat (Jul 23, 2021)

Such a fun bike! I have mine set up with a 27.5x2.6 in the rear with a 27.5x2.8 up front. Rode it in Moab on this trip and it was such a party riding a steel hardtail there.


----------



## Karmatp (Feb 7, 2020)

What a great single speed frame!


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

Funoutside said:


> Looks real sweet! Does the steel & the carbon have the same geo & clearance? I'm really interested in getting a steel model. Do you know the weight of it(the steel)?


I believe the Geo and clearance is similar ish. I really liked the Geo on the carbon Rocker. The STA is a tad more steep and the HTA is slightly more slack on the carbon Rocker. The carbon Rocker climbs extremely well. I believe my carbon Rocker weighed about 24.5 lbs with pedals. I haven't weighed my steel Rocker but my guess is ~27.5 lbs. They are both awesome bikes! I just like the ride feel a tad more on the steel frame.


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

Karmatp said:


> What a great single speed frame!


Yes, awesome for that too!


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

Az_DesertRat said:


> View attachment 1940267
> 
> 
> Such a fun bike! I have mine set up with a 27.5x2.6 in the rear with a 27.5x2.8 up front. Rode it in Moab on this trip and it was such a party riding a steel hardtail there.


Awesome! I'm hoping to ride Moab someday. Super fun bike!


----------



## Az_DesertRat (Jul 23, 2021)

Thanks SpotRockerFan! Right back at ya!


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

SpotRockerFan said:


> I believe the Geo and clearance is similar ish. I really liked the Geo on the carbon Rocker. The STA is a tad more steep and the HTA is slightly more slack on the carbon Rocker. The carbon Rocker climbs extremely well. I believe my carbon Rocker weighed about 24.5 lbs with pedals. I haven't weighed my steel Rocker but my guess is ~27.5 lbs. They are both awesome bikes! I just like the ride feel a tad more on the steel frame.


Thank you. I am now even more sold on getting a steel Rocker. It can fit a true 3.0 correct? Max for 29er is 29x2.5 in the frame, but could 2.6 fit I don't care about mud clearance(in the costal desert).


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

Funoutside said:


> Thank you. I am now even more sold on getting a steel Rocker. It can fit a true 3.0 correct? Max for 29er is 29x2.5 in the frame, but could 2.6 fit I don't care about mud clearance(in the costal desert).


When I bought it it had 27.5" 3.0 up front and 27.5" 2.8 in the rear. Not sure about the 29" max tire size.


----------



## Az_DesertRat (Jul 23, 2021)

SpotRockerFan said:


> When I bought it it had 27.5" 3.0 up front and 27.5" 2.8 in the rear. Not sure about the 29" max tire size.


I emailed them after I bought mine and Spot told me 29x2.35 is the max clearance for the rear..


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice looking bike! Though with two young kids...I'm more envious of your house with a lack of 8000 toys all over the place!


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

nayr497 said:


> Nice looking bike! Though with two young kids...I'm more envious of your house with a lack of 8000 toys all over the place!


Ha! I've got 4 kids, and 2 of them are younger.... I too sometimes have toys all over the floors.


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice lookin' ride!


----------



## snacksattack (Jan 8, 2020)

Anyone have the geo numbers for the steel version?


----------



## Johnbonn (Apr 7, 2015)

Geometry Geeks


The world's biggest open geometry database. Find bikes by name or numbers. Easily compare bike geometry side-by-side.




geometrygeeks.bike


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

Az_DesertRat said:


> View attachment 1940267
> 
> 
> Such a fun bike! I have mine set up with a 27.5x2.6 in the rear with a 27.5x2.8 up front. Rode it in Moab on this trip and it was such a party riding a steel hardtail there.


You still riding your Spot Rocker??


----------



## Az_DesertRat (Jul 23, 2021)

@SpotRockerFan. I am still riding it..


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

Az_DesertRat said:


> @SpotRockerFan. I am still riding it..


I’m planning on going to 27.5+ wheels. Is there a configuration that you like best for your Rocker?


----------



## Az_DesertRat (Jul 23, 2021)

SpotRockerFan said:


> I’m planning on going to 27.5+ wheels. Is there a configuration that you like best for your Rocker?


I like riding it with a 275x2.6 in the back and a 2.8 up front. I also enjoy riding it a lot more when the drop out is slid to the front.


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

Az_DesertRat said:


> I like riding it with a 275x2.6 in the back and a 2.8 up front. I also enjoy riding it a lot more when the drop out is slid to the front.


What’s your rims internal width?


----------

